# Fischerprüfung im Saarland



## Bruehli (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Da ich Beruflich nicht immer Zeit habe, wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand den Wochenkurs schonmal gemacht hat und ob es Schwierigkeiten mit der Genehmigung in NRW geben kann.

LG
Christian


----------



## foggetz (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung im Saarland*

Hey Christian,

hab den Kurs letzten Oktober mit nem Kollegen gemacht und was soll man schon groß hier berichten... Man sitzt in nem Raum. Bekommt etwas erklärt und diktiert bei 1-2 Bierchen. Dann Samstags halt die Prüfung...
Sofern du den Dozenten aufmerksam folgst und dir deine Aufzeichnungen 2 mal noch am Freitag Abend durchgehst, kann normal nix schief gehn!

Wir haben den Kurs beim ASV Sulzbach besucht. Kann man ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen. Praktikum war halt 1 Woche vorher, da gibts aber auch ein paar Termine zur Auswahl.

Ob es Probleme geben kann mit dem Schein in NRW kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.

Aber ich glaube leichter und schneller als hier im Saarland bekommt man nirgendwo den Schein.

VG


----------



## Bruehli (17. April 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung im Saarland*

Okay habe mit meinem Amt hier Telefoniert und es wird nicht anerkannt. Finde es ziehmlich ätzend das man bei uns die Prüfung nur in der 2ten Dezemberwoche 1 mal im Jahr machen kann. Wenn man also im April lust auf Angeln kriegt muss man über ein halbes Jahr warten um mit seinen Freunden Angeln zu dürfen... So ein Schwachsinn....


----------

